# Our first road bike...



## reefjockey (Jul 17, 2008)

After looking and trying a few bikes this is that we fell in love with...

My wife's Caad10 5



















and my new Supersix 4



















Looking for many miles of fun with them :thumbsup:


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Congrat man, good choices on bikes. Enjoy them.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Those were the best color choices enjoy the ride.


----------



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

That cad10 looks really nice in white!


----------



## ron_g217 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: great bikes!


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

nice choices!!


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil (Jun 22, 2011)

beautiful set! 
I know that the police in Las Vegas use Cannondales out there so its gotta be a great bike! 
I'm still new to road biking, but have been eyeing the Cannondale R1000!

Let us know how it performs!


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

A *great* pair of bikes. Both really excellent frames. Planning on clipless pedals for the wife's bike?


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice choice! Funny, but last year my wife got the CAAD9-5 and I got a CAAD9-4 in the black/silver paint scheme. We've been loving them since. 

My wife's has the raw aluminum paint scheme which is really nice in person. I wonder if C'dale will do one similar with the CAAD10.

I can't quite tell what pedals you have. I'm still shopping. I've been thinking Speedplay, but the shop I bought it from is pitching Time.


----------



## reefjockey (Jul 17, 2008)

Sharknose said:


> A *great* pair of bikes. Both really excellent frames. Planning on clipless pedals for the wife's bike?


Thanks ... We are really enjoying the bikes. I think we did the right decision. Wife will eventually transition to clipless. She is still not convinced that she is ready for clipless at this time. I told her to just do it but will see...


----------



## reefjockey (Jul 17, 2008)

Clueless Morgan said:


> Nice choice! Funny, but last year my wife got the CAAD9-5 and I got a CAAD9-4 in the black/silver paint scheme. We've been loving them since.
> 
> My wife's has the raw aluminum paint scheme which is really nice in person. I wonder if C'dale will do one similar with the CAAD10.
> 
> I can't quite tell what pedals you have. I'm still shopping. I've been thinking Speedplay, but the shop I bought it from is pitching Time.


Funny we kinda did do the same thing.... i have white speedplays on mine... Its working out pretty well. Its my first clipless but just a few minutes of practice on the trainer and some determination and i was able to do it.. If your thinking of speedplays give it a try and who knows you might like it.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

My wife was dead set on not going clipless. I bought here a set of Speedplay Frogs and she loves them. I would have to say that they are the easest set of pedals to get out of. They are simple in and simple out pedals.


----------



## Mnspokes (Jun 24, 2011)

nice choices. And the cannondale white is a awesome color for a bike. You have to see it to believe it.


----------

